# Küchenwels   verarbeiten und verwerten



## Rheinspezie (9. September 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe nun doch mal einen Küchen - Waller gefangen und bin mir etwas unsicher bzgl. der Verarbeitung und Verwertung.

Ich habe den Wels ausgenommen und die Kiemen entfernt , der Fisch ist 70cm. lang und wiegt etwa 3 Kilo.

Ich möchte ihn gerne filetieren und habe ein paar Fragen :

Kann man die Haut von solchen kleineren Wallern dranlassen und mitbraten / überhaupt essen ?

Muss man die Bauchlappen komplett wegschneiden - oder können die bei einem kleinen wels verwertet werden?

Zum Filettieren ( hatte noch nie so einen Fisch "unterm Messer" ).

Wenn der Fisch normal auf der Seite liegt , wollte ich kurz hinterm kopf einschneiden bis zur Hauptgräte und mich dann entlang der Gräte zum Schwanzbereich vorschneiden,

geht das wie bei anderen Fischen ?

Wenn ich beide Filets vor mir habe , unbedingt häuten ? ( s.o. ).

Möchte die Filets portionieren und frosten - welche Lagerdauer ist da für Waller im Froster etwa zu beachten?

P.S: über 1,2  Welsrezepte würde ich mich auch freuen.

Grüße, R.S.

P.S: Bild vom Fisch ausgenommen...


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nun doch mal einen Küchen - Waller gefangen und bin mir etwas unsicher bzgl. der Verarbeitung und Verwertung.
> 
> ...


Also ich bin ziemlich generell kein Freund von Fischen mit Haut auf dem Teller. Beim Waller also runter mit der Pelle - schon deswegen, weil ordentlich Fett darunter sein kann und auf Fischfett stehe ich schon zweimal nicht. Wenn dir die Bauchlappen zu schlapp erscheinen, schneid sie weg, sonst wird Waller filetiert, wie jeder andere Fisch auch. Anschließend verwerten, oder vakuumiert frosten. Aber weil Waller zu den fettigeren Fischen zählt, würde ich ihn nicht länger als ein dreivierteltes Jahr lagern.

Entweder natur braten, oder was sehr gut kommt, auf einem Bett von Wurzelgemüse mit seinem eigenen Fond dämpfen und auch so servieren. Dazu feine Kartoffeln und einen trockenen Riesling, von dem auch etwas in den Fond darf.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

...was beim Waller auch sehr schmackhaft ist, ist der "Wallerschinken". Den Waller köpfen und nur filetieren, die Haut dran lassen. Dann die beiden Teile, oder Tranchen, so beizen, wie einen Graved Lachs. Wenn der fertig ist, heiß auf der Haut räuchern. Die Borke ißt man nicht mit, aber sie hält den "Schinken" saftig und gut zusammen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kann man die Haut von solchen kleineren Wallern dranlassen und mitbraten / überhaupt essen ?



Nee, wech mit. Wird sonst extrem gummi-widerlich. Ausnahmen sind Spezialrezepte wie Andals "Wallerschinken".

Wenn es Dir einfacher machen willst, zieh den Fisch vor dem Filetieren wie einen Aal ab (geht mit Wallerhaut echt gut).



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Muss man die Bauchlappen komplett wegschneiden - oder können die bei einem kleinen wels verwertet werden?



Bei U-100 meiner Erfahrung nach immer gut mitessbar. Ab ca. 1 m dann auf Tran / Labberigkeit kontrollieren. 

Wenn Dir unsicher bist, schneide die Bauchlappen weg, brate sie separat und probiere dann mal.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> P.S: über 1,2 Welsrezepte würde ich mich auch freuen.



Ich brate das gern nur mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt - sowie ohne Panade - in Rosmarin-Butterschmalz.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. September 2020)

Ich bin ganz Andals Meinung! Erst filetieren, dann Pelle runterschneiden, vom Schwanz aus. Filets portionieren, vakuumieren! und dann einfrieren. 

Kopf auch mit zubereiten, er enthält die "Bäckchen". Filets nach dem Auftauen salzen, pfeffern und mehlen, dann auf Butter braten. Dazu Bratkartoffeln als Beilage. 
Zum Fisch paßt sehr gut ein Chablis und evtl. ein Knoblauch-Dip. Von den handelsüblichen Grillsoßen von Knorr schmecken mir die Cocktail- und Burgersoße am besten zum Fisch..... Kannst natürlich das Wallerfilet auch mit einer selbstgemachten Dillsoße zubereiten/servieren, mit Knödeln oder Kartoffeln als Beilage.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Wie man nun dem Kollegen aus der Jacke hilft, ist ziemlich egal. Am besten so, wie man es am besten kann und so, dass es keine Risse im Filet gibt und man möglichst wenig Abschnitte hat.

Mit einer nicht zu mächtigen Kren-Sahnesoße wird pochierter Fisch auch nicht schlechter!


----------



## BerndH (9. September 2020)

Waller geräuchert ist auch nicht zu verachten. 
Ich ziehe die Filets trotzdem ab, und räucher die Stücke auf Alufolie. 
Die Waller Haut klebt dermaßen am Gitter fest, das das Filet nur noch stückweise weg geht.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. September 2020)

Schmeckt Waller auch kalt geräuchert?


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Schmeckt Waller auch kalt geräuchert?


Hab ich noch nicht gekostet, aber er dürfte sich vom Mundgefühl her so auf dem Level von Lachs befinden. Gehen tut es mit Sicherheit.

Fisch hat auch den Vorteil, dass er zeitlebens wächst und sein Fleisch bei weitem nicht so altert, zäh und teilweise tranig wird, wie der von anderen Wirbeltieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. September 2020)

Moin, kurzes Feedback :

Filetieren hat ganz gut geklappt ( Wels und Egli ).

Probiert habe ich die Bauchlappen gebraten , aber die Konsistenz , Textur und der Geschmack haben mich nicht so begeistert...sehr kross ausgebacken in Bierteig mit Remoulade vielleicht besser...

Werde in Zukunft die weichen, fettigen Bauchlappen entfernen.

Frisch in Rosmarinbutter gebraten habe ich die Filetier - Verschnitte und die ausgelösten Bäckchen ( danke Chief Brolly ).

Mit Zitrone, Salz und teils etwas Curry gewürzt .

Den Welsgeschmack würde ich als leicht "erdig" , aromatisch beschreiben - ein zartes , wohlschmeckendes Fleisch - anders , als bei den übrigen fettarmen Raubfischsorten wie Zander , Hecht und Barsch.

Anbei zeige ich mal ein Bild von meinem Filetier - Ergebnis erstes Mal Wels , sowie 2 Barsche.

Grüße, R.S.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft.


----------



## Bertone (11. September 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Schmeckt Waller auch kalt geräuchert?


Gehe ich davon aus. Kannst ihn, vor allem größere, erst pökeln, ca. 10-14 Tage und anschliessend ca. 12 h kalt räuchern. Habe das früher vor allem mit großen Karpfen so gemacht - war sehr lecker.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. September 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Gehe ich davon aus. Kannst ihn, vor allem größere, erst pökeln, ca. 10-14 Tage und anschliessend ca. 12 h kalt räuchern. Habe das früher vor allem mit großen Karpfen so gemacht - war sehr lecker.



So weit ich weiss, ist Wallerblut gifitg. Von daher würde ich ihn nicht kalt räuchern. Ist beim Aal ja gleiche.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Bertone (11. September 2020)

@Steff-Peff
Guter Gedanke, nicht dran gedacht. Frage mich, wie das nach dem Pökeln aussieht?


----------

